# ?

## nneli

,        ,  1-     .    ,     "    "   ,     .     (   -3/  ).    ,       ,     .           "    ". ??     2.2
   25  ,  ,      ,   25  ,             .        ?   :Dash2:           ?

----------


## nneli

(

----------


## Server56

1  .
    :
     100 . + :
20 60-100
19 60 - 20
68 () 19 - 20.
   (    20)   :
20 10, 70, 69  . - 500 .
         ( ,   ).
/ 600 .,  750 .
62 90 - 900
90 68 - 150
92 20 - 600

----------

